# Snowmaster axle leaking



## mcflyfyter (Oct 23, 2016)

Just over 2 tanks of fuel, and that plastic transmission is leaking at the axle. I looked up the seal and it was $241 for a nonserviceable gearbox. A 3 season machine it seems. Just an fyi...


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

mcflyfyter said:


> Just over 2 tanks of fuel, and that plastic transmission is leaking at the axle. I looked up the seal and it was $241 for a nonserviceable gearbox. A 3 season machine it seems. Just an fyi...


 Is it still under warranty?????????


----------



## mcflyfyter (Oct 23, 2016)

Yeah, I think it is 3 years


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

I would suggest a trip to the friendly local dealer with a warranty card in hand, right after the threat of snow is past.


----------



## mcflyfyter (Oct 23, 2016)

I just wanted to let it be known. If everyone here has a leaky axle and nobody says anything, we'd never know it was a problem.


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

not mine..


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

Do you recall smacking the unit's auger into something that didn't move and cracked the gearbox ?


----------



## mcflyfyter (Oct 23, 2016)

Vermont007 said:


> Do you recall smacking the unit's auger into something that didn't move and cracked the gearbox ?


The worst I've done is hit a rock the size of a baseball. Nothing appears to be cracked, just seeping out where the axle exits the transmission. I was mostly disappointed that they say it isn't serviceable.


----------



## kueh (Dec 29, 2013)

I thought that I had watched a YouTube video on a disassembly of a plastic snowblower transmission. I haven't been able to relocate it yet.

Too bad that something like an oil seal is "non-replaceable."

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Bummer a relatively new transaxle is leaking. On the bright side you do have a 3 year Warrenty. Let us know how the repair gets handled by your dealer/toro. 

For the sake of ease, I hope you bought it from a dealer. Good luck.


----------



## 524SWE (Jan 20, 2017)

*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



mcflyfyter said:


> The worst I've done is hit a rock the size of a baseball. Nothing appears to be cracked, just seeping out where the axle exits the transmission. I was mostly disappointed that they say it isn't serviceable.


...and you don't think that had anything to do with it??? I'll bet your dealer will!


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

Hitting a rock will certainly do damage to the high speed auger but would be surprised if it damaged the trans as its isolated from shock loads by a belt. But i suppose anythings possible.

Lets see a pic of your auger

Heres mine after a brief encounter with a hidden and frozen-in paver


----------



## tk0329 (Mar 20, 2018)

I think I just spotted the same issue on mine. Next to the left wheel is a spacer, and it has oil on it. It is not engine oil so must be from the transmission. None has appeared on the floor, but these issue do no fix themselves. The hardware is going to contact Toro, and Will wait for a replay. This is the second season for this unit.


----------

